# Slow Loris



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone got one of these?? How do you keep them and are they legal in the UK?? Any information would be welcome!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

There is someone on here who has them also a place in leeds too called tropical world 

from what i have read yes they are legal but you need cites for them and they are unbelievably rare to get hold of

i dont have a clue how they are kept but from the set up in tropical world they are in the nocturnal area with a large enclosure with lots of branches and hidey boxes


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks for that! Just to clarify, I don't want to get one but I would just love to hear from someone who has one on how they keep it and care for it. I would suspect that they are very demanding animals, as I suspect all primates would be, I am just a bit curious that's all.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that conker who is owned by a member on here has a facebook page 

if you have a search might be worth while you adding conker on facebook if you have it :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> I think that conker who is owned by a member on here has a facebook page
> 
> if you have a search might be worth while you adding conker on facebook if you have it :2thumb:


 
yeah the FB page is Conker Smith and he is a real cutie :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> yeah the FB page is Conker Smith and *he* is a real cutie :2thumb:


SHE!:lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

As far as I'm aware, we are the only *private* keepers of slow loris, and we have 3. They are legal, but it is illegal to sell them without CITES paperwork as they are now classed as critically endangered. But yeah, Conker Smith on facebook, not that she updates it musch, she's too busy trying to eat the laptop! :flrt:


----------

